# GENERAL FORUM > IN THE NEWS >  Wow! Just read about this huge bust!

## KCMOman

http://wsvn.com/news/local/owner-of-...d-accusations/

----------


## wellshii

Auction time. I might need some stuff.
Too bad only 27 years ago the DEA would be busy doing something else.

----------


## Obs

Fucking snitches. All it takes is one little rat. Probably some little piss pants that got made fun of.

----------


## KCMOman

Fuck It! Just make it legal, tax it and use proceeds to build Trumps useless fucking wall! Lol

----------


## Obs

> Fuck It! Just make it legal, tax it and use proceeds to build Trumps useless fucking wall! Lol


Amen to that. I would have about 50 less mexican tree services to compete with.

----------


## Bonaparte

I find it hard to believe that he sent $350,000 to China for raws. That amount of raw would easily translate to $10-20 million in finished product. He must have been selling a shitload online as well.

----------


## KCMOman

I believe they think there was multiple states involved. I'm sure it will trickle down once they give him a deal.

----------


## xxRJ45xx

I heard they would mix raws in Phoenix and send/package it in Muscle Milk to FL then ship it out. No BS.

----------


## Mooseman33

did you see his cars and play toys. 

made retarded money

----------


## KCMOman

$350,000 purchasing raws ? Yes he was making bank!

----------


## RaginCajun

> I heard they would mix raws in Phoenix and send/package it in Muscle Milk to FL then ship it out. No BS.


is that what you heard, or was doing?

----------


## Caddilac0001

Must have been doing it for years

----------


## Fatass760

Some of the product was good shit!

----------


## Chicagotarsier

> I find it hard to believe that he sent $350,000 to China for raws. That amount of raw would easily translate to $10-20 million in finished product. He must have been selling a shitload online as well.


Sounds like the police talking out their ass. How do you prove that unless you got the source in China in jail. I have been to the roid factories here and I can tell you no matter what the law says the sale of the substance is not regulated at all here. It is encouraged via no law enforcement to the law. I hate that americans have allowed the Nazis to become the rules of law enforcement...but hell.. Moving to Asia was the best move in my life behind HrT.

----------


## Obs

> Sounds like the police talking out their ass. How do you prove that unless you got the source in China in jail. I have been to the roid factories here and I can tell you no matter what the law says the sale of the substance is not regulated at all here. It is encouraged via no law enforcement to the law. I hate that americans have allowed the Nazis to become the rules of law enforcement...but hell.. Moving to Asia was the best move in my life behind HrT.


The American legislative system doesn't make even half the rules here. Legislature creates bureas that make regulations on their own accord that pretty much determines the law. Unconstitutional pricks, the alcohol and tobbacco tax organization is a perfect example. Today we know them as the BATFE. When they want to prevent the sale of anything they just say "oh, we are no longer accepting form 7 applications". Etc. 

All bureas circumvent due process and act as their own government with their own agendas. IRS....

----------


## Quester

This one hits closer to home. This guy got nabbed after signing for his package. Of course, because he was big time he warranted greater attention than the average guy out there. I imagine they collaborated with customs enforcement because they couldn't bust his ring. So, he was put on a watch list and when a package with his name on it came into the country...
https://www.steroidal.com/steroids-n...oids-new-york/

----------


## hammerheart

Local dealer gets busted everyday and customers can also get in trouble, that's one of the reasons I'd never deal locally. If online sources gets busted no one will bother about foreign customers.

Law enforcement organization won't share data about suspected terrorists so I doubt they will about AAS users.

----------


## EDCG19

There has been some busts lately. Plenty of ways people get caught... big issues in the south with leo busting people selling gear...

Sent from my HTC6535LVW using Tapatalk

----------


## Animal Cracker

Always something giving these guys away. Here we had some sources scamming guys at the gym and as it turns out, the scamming sources tried scamming LEOs! Play stupid games, win stupid prizes!

----------

